
What.cd database(without torrent files) finally made available to public - naushniki
https://github.com/XanderStrike/whatcd-browser
======
StudentStuff
Without the tracker and the torrent files, most of the value is gone. Its akin
to a store with amazing variety and labeling, but the items themselves are a
faint ghost of what they used to be, and reaching for an item gets you a
handful of air.

I really miss What.cd, despite it being a nightmare to maintain a ratio on, it
was the musical world's version of the Library of Alexandria. When it was
snuffed out, one of the few beacons of cultural knowledge disappeared forever
:(

~~~
db48x
What was built can be rebuilt.

